# Accutron help!



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Picked this up today. I'm hoping to get fixed up as it's quite above case. Is there a way to tell what dial this started life with? Would be great to 'despaceview' as I'm pretty sure with that chapter ring and hands it would have been quite a nice

heres some pictures. Thanks in advance!



















http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa419/ticktockclock1/64750D67-1648-4D44-BCF7-12333D4A730B_zps2kbivueb.jpg


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Give me the case number, and I'll look it up. It's on the inside of the case back: sometimes stamped into the case, sometimes printed on with indelible ink:

2528


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> Give me the case number, and I'll look it up. It's on the inside of the case back: sometimes stamped into the case, sometimes printed on with indelible ink:
> 
> 2528












340 it would seem. Impressive the ink survives!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

340 was not originally a Spaceview although it did have a reflector / chapter ring (R552)

(340-1, 340-2 and 340-3 were Spaceviews).


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> 340 was not originally a Spaceview although it did have a reflector / chapter ring (R552)
> 
> (340-1, 340-2 and 340-3 were Spaceviews).


 Is there a way of knowing which dial would have been fitted?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thomasr said:


> Is there a way of knowing which dial would have been fitted?


 No


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

is int the date stamped on the back side of the case back, a 3 didgt code? or, is there any way to tell if its the original back?


----------



## Diode100 (Sep 14, 2015)

These Swiss cased 214's were known as a "hidden space view", they came with a reflector/chapter ring so that if the customer wanted to convert to a spaceview the dial could simply be removed and a spacer fitted. It was also necessary to change the crystal and probably the hands, which in the case of your watch doesn't seem to have been done. If you google images for Swiss hidden space view it will throw up pictures of the various dial and hand variations marketed.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Get a brew, fire up Google images and start the search. But even as a (pretty poor) attempt at making a space view it is probably worth more on evil bay as is


----------

